# Critique flat work.



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

This is the thoroughbred, Winny, that I'm leasing. He's a bit crazy, but really likes to work in a hackamore. These pictures are probably about a month old.

Tear me apart. It won't hurt my feelings. 

If I look weak, it's because I've had to take a lot of time off of riding due to back issues, and now mono. So my riding schedule has been a little sparatic.

Starting August 1st, I'll be up and ready to go again and I'll be riding everyday. Hopefully I'll be able to start competing again this Fall.

Thanks in advance!

Picture 1:








Picture 2:








Picture 3:








Picture 4:


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

bump.


----------



## Knaagdier (May 3, 2010)

Hi there  Your heels seem to be nicely down and you appear to be placing your weight on your buttocks which is good! However, in all your shots notice you are leaning somewhat forward. 

Here is a trick you can try to remedy it which actually works VERY WELL. 

While riding, simply push out your belly, so that you are pointing your belly button towards your horses ears. I know it sounds ridiculous, but its an exellent way to prevent yourself from leaning forward. Doing this hollows your back and immediatly brings your shoulders back (try it now infront of the pc and you'll see what i mean) doing this has been helping me as well since I tend to lean slightly forward when I ride!


----------



## Knaagdier (May 3, 2010)

P.s 

ZOMG YOUR HORSE LOOKS SO ATTENTIVE AND RESPONSIVE!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the critique! Yeah, Winny has tons of energy and is a very alert horse. Haha. He also LOVES to jump.  I'll have to try that stomach thing. I know what you mean about me leaning forward; I have a huge issue with leaning and arching my back too much. (which is causing my back issues, so I really need to work on it).

Any one else want to put their opinions in?


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

bumppp!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

You sure look solid to me! Love your horse. Very cute head. I bet he's a blast to ride.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Your horse is STUNNING! You look pretty good, too. I don't have any critique... again, gorgeous horse! It looks like you two will go far!


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

ok this is just a wierd detail but does he trot not in diagonals but like how standardbreds do in harness racing? in pic two it looks like hes doing that, but its probably just me lol


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Chuckface said:


> ok this is just a wierd detail but does he trot not in diagonals but like how standardbreds do in harness racing? in pic two it looks like hes doing that, but its probably just me lol


He's cantering 


No critique from me, lovely horse though!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks! He's super fun to ride! I'm trying to buy him from my friend, actually, but with trying to pay everything else non-horsey as an 18 year old with a part time job, I think I may have to just stick to leasing him from her for now. :/


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Anyone else? Bump!


----------



## PintoBean (Jul 10, 2010)

I would say, from the hips down, excellent! You are leaning forward, so you need to roll your shoulders back which will straighten your back. Only other thing is a little more bend in your elbows. But overall pretty good!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Okay! Yeah, I know I have an issue with the leaning forward and keeping my shoulders back without arching my back. My trainer and I have been working on it, but like I said, I keep having to take time off, so I finally get it under control, then something happens.

But thanks for the tips!


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

I like to critique each photo as its own that way its easy to read what I see then take a look at the photo 

1st- Make sure to look at and keep your thumbs up. I see that you are cantering and I know that it is preference but sitting to a canter looks so much nicer ! You have your horse working very well of his/her back end.

2nd-Make sure to keep your elbows to your side and your hands not so far apart. Because of what you are doing with your hands and elbows I can tell that there is abit of a" U "in deeper in your saddle and shoulders back.

3rd-thumbs up and look up. It looks like your leg may be slide a little bit forward but its hard to tell.

4th - you are looking up  your thumbs are up you guys look great the only thnig with this one is your leg looks a little forward but I would like to see a side view photo to be sure of it. 

Hope this helped


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Love the horse  And like someone said, sit back! And look up  BTW Where do you ride at? I'm looking for a place to board in MD


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm in Anne Arundel County. Are you near there?


----------



## Pinto (Mar 31, 2010)

Firstly, you're leaning forward. I don't know if that is just something you do in the canter, but remember, there should _always_ be a imaginary straight line intersecting your shoulder, elbow, hip and heel. Secondly, in a few of your pictures it seems like you've got to bring your arms in a bit. They shouldn't be pinned to your side, but they shouldn't be flapping outwards. 'Closing' your shoulder blades could help. This kind of acts as lever for the correction of rest of your position. If you ride with floppy, open shoulders then your shoulders will come forward, elbows will come out, the upper body loses its perpendicular line and you end up nearly riding on the crotch... which is what I think the problem is with you. I think you'll find your horse more responsive to the aids if you have a nice solid seat connecting all three aids (hands, seat and legs) as one cohesive unit.


----------



## Sphi (Apr 8, 2010)

Deeper seat maybe but otherwise you look fine


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

The reason (I think) that the horse likes to work in a hackamore is because he has a sensitive mouth, and you have a hard hand. I've explained probably about 10 times how to soften the arm and regain stability so you are not hanging on the reins for balance (as you are doing here) on other threads.

You create a pretty picture but personally, I would love to see you doing some lunge lessons in a dressage saddle and a long leg to really work on stability and balance, without the reins. You'll find as you learn to use your core muscles and balance to hold you in place, your back will get tons better and actually be strengthened by riding as opposed to injured by it. Good luck!


----------



## Equestrian0263 (Jul 14, 2010)

WOW! pretty horse! and your position is good too! i just noticed you are leaning a little bit forward. other then that you look really soluid to me


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the critiques! I totally know what you all mean about me leaning forward. But there was one thing I do disagree with. I definitely don't hang on his mouth. I know that for a fact, because if anyone rides on his mouth or has harsh hands, he will gladly dump them. He rides with his head like that basically on his own, so yes, I do have contact, but if you were there, you would see that I'm not by any means hanging. Because I keep my fingers open slightly so the reins adjust as his head comes down or stretches out.


----------



## Icyred (Mar 31, 2009)

Tuck those elbows in! Don't be a chicken flappin around up there  lol


----------



## Icyred (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh and also...I really don't think you are leaning too far forward. If you are riding in a classic hunt seat position you are correct. It almost seems like you are just half seating his canter in the first picture, which depending on your horse and what you are trying to accomplish may be the correct thing. But overall I do not find you too far forward, if you are to be riding in a classical forward seat, hunt style, way.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks. And yeah, the forward thing... I'm not supposed to be that far forward. Haha. My trainer wants me to find that balance between too far forward and straight up.


----------

